# Local gas prices (non-political)



## ctenidae (Aug 2, 2005)

Just curious if anyone's noticed a rise in gas prices after yesterday's new high for oil of $62.30? Analysts seem to be expecting stocks of distillates to be up, gasoline to be down, and crude stocks to be down significantly. I get gas about every two weeks (not counting TacoNights), so I don't get to see regular fluctuations.

Interesting factoid I ran across today- the actual inflation adjusted high price for oil is $97.79. Anyone want to guess when that was? (Hint- it was longer ago than you think)

Non-political disclaimer: It's pretty clear politics has had little effect on oil prices, so it doesn't matter who's in or who's out- driving forces appear to be speculators and a refinery bottleneck (no new ones in 30 years or so will do that to you), so don't go blaming anyone other that us lowly consumers.   :beer:


----------



## hammer (Aug 2, 2005)

Here's what I think is a related question:

Has anyone considered fuel economy when buying a new car recently?  If so, what kind of increased MPG would make you change what type of car you would get?

When I bought gas today, I saw a sale price at another pump of $75.00 (yes, it was a large purchase), and it got me thinking of how much I spend on gas for my Subaru and Toyota...

BTW, my guess on the high price would be around 1978 or 1979.


----------



## ChileMass (Aug 2, 2005)

I put just over 18 gallons in my van yesterday and it cost me $46, which is a new record for my family.  Gas prices are ridiculous.  This was in Middleboro, MA near Cape Cod.  

The inflation-adjusted highest price of oil was probably back in the earliest days of Standard Oil before they figured how to extract, refine and deliver it cheaply.  I'm gonna say right around 1900.......


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 2, 2005)

Well, I'm thanking God that we have two cars that average near 40 mpg.  These prices are ridiculous and people are beginning to catch on...but wait until tax time/accounting time when folks realize, like I did, that I have less extra $$$ to spend on other things such as equipment and skiing...could really hurt the ski industry if this continues.


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 2, 2005)

ChileMass is about a third as far from right as Hammer is on the year...Bonus points if you can get the money-of-the-day amount.

On the mpg improvement question, a change in driving requirements would have a bigger impact- I've had my current car for 3 years, and haven't broken 30K miles yet, so a few mpg either way won't bother me, and the drop in driving enjoyment that would go along with a significant increase in mpg isn't worth it- I'm averaging about 27 mpg, and I have a turbo, to get an idea of what the trade-off would be. A ski trip (the only regular distance driving I do) takes about 10 gallons of gas, so even a 50 cent swing in gas only costs $5.

I'd shoot myself if I saw a $75 fill up, though. $25 every couple of weeks bothers me enough as it is.


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 2, 2005)

hammer said:
			
		

> Here's what I think is a related question:
> 
> Has anyone considered fuel economy when buying a new car recently?  If so, what kind of increased MPG would make you change what type of car you would get?
> 
> ...


my car gets 35mpg highway, i wouldn't settle for anything less than 28-30 these days.  personally, i'll be happy to see gas prices go higher and hopefully cross the $3 mark at which point i think detriot rock city and consumer demands regarding what they drive will start changing.  it has never costed me more than $25 to fill my tank and i can live with that.  no offense intended to those who choose forms of transportation that require large sums of gas, just my personal thought/hope that our country and other countries will begin to slant towards a more sustainable energy options, and i think hurting people's pocket books is the only way to do it.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 2, 2005)

It was $2.27 at the pump today here in Burlington.

I chose to live one mile from work when I moved back to Vermont last fall because of the rising prices of gasoline.  Back in the late 90's when fuel was cheap, I chose to live in Stowe and commute to work or college. Now that I work more than I do ski, it made sense to live closer to something I do five days a week (work) than something that I can only dream of doing five days a week (ski).

I also recently bought a new (to me) car that gets around 27 mgp on the highway and 18 mpg around town.  Its not that great of mileage, but it beats the hell out of the 14 mgp city / 18 highway I was getting with my old Explorer.  Also having all wheel drive is a must living up in Vermont (IMO) and there are not many all wheel drive vehicles out there (used anyway) that get that much better mileage than mine.


----------



## loafer89 (Aug 2, 2005)

Regular gasoline here is $2.45 and $2.75 for super  

I read that these are the highest prices since 1980, but I have no clue as to the highest price.

We drove 349 miles round trip to go kayaking last weekend and spent about $80 in gas, and that is with a Mazda MPV


----------



## Stephen (Aug 2, 2005)

It's almost high enough for me to talk my wife into getting a bike to commute to work.

As a friend told me, when it comes to motorcycles, the best answer you can ever hope to get from your spouse is "not no".

-Stephen


----------



## ALLSKIING (Aug 2, 2005)

Between 3 9,000 pound vans and a SUV that gets an 12mpg and needs super   I live at the gas station. What can I do..I need the vans the SUV I could live without but I really don't drive it much 8k a year so I keep it... But when prices go up I do notice.


----------



## smitty77 (Aug 3, 2005)

I drive a lot at work and have been filling up every other day at a cost of around $48-53!  Luckily the company is paying, but I'd hate to see the fuel bill.  Since they are paying, I don't watch prices *that* closely but they've been somewhere in the 2.39 range wherever I've gone in the MA/CT/RI area.  A few weeks ago when the prices spiked in the 2.49 range I hit a personal best of $59.75 for a fill up.  I was back at the pumps 2 days later...

Smitty


----------



## bvibert (Aug 3, 2005)

Prices are at 2.42 here for regular... :roll:


----------



## hammer (Aug 3, 2005)

bvibert said:
			
		

> Prices are at 1.42 here for regular... :roll:


Is that a typo?  If not, then I'd expect to see long lines at that station...  :wink:


----------



## ALLSKIING (Aug 3, 2005)

hammer said:
			
		

> bvibert said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm on my way up. :wink:


----------



## loafer89 (Aug 3, 2005)

The price for regular was $2.35 in Phonecia when we went kayaking last weekend, that is the cheapest I have seen lately.

We are going back up this weekend, so the thirsty chariot will get filled up at that station again  

Soon, we will see prices above $3.00 for super on Long Island :angry:  :evil: lucily my car takes 87.


----------



## MichaelJ (Aug 3, 2005)

$2.69 here.
The Outback requires 91 octane, and of course the choices are 89 or 93. 

At least I get 22/26, and not the 14 the Jeep used to get. I would love to pick up a Prius for day to day and use the Outback just for bad winter weather and the trips to the Mountains. But a second car payment would really kill the saving-for-a-house routine!


----------



## skibum1321 (Aug 3, 2005)

Gas prices are killing me already this summer and will be even worse in the winter when I drive up to Burlington to stay and then Smuggs to ski almost every weekend for skiing. 200+ miles each way. Plus I drive a half hour to work each way. I get 31 mpg but it's still not helping to ease the pain at the moment.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 3, 2005)

hammer said:
			
		

> bvibert said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes typo...   $2.42...


----------



## tree_skier (Aug 3, 2005)

I bought my civic for the gas milage.  getting an average of 37 mpg and as I drive about 30,000 a year it is important.  Now my wife's pilot gets about 18 mpg but she only drives about 8,000 a year so it's not as vital and gives use a more comfortable rig for family use.

Gas in the keene/brattleboro area is about 2.25 curently.


----------



## loafer89 (Aug 3, 2005)

Gas prices will really affect my skiing as well as we have to drive 80 miles + just to get to and from the Throgs Neck Bridge and access New England.

Belleayre and Hunter are both 350 + mile round trips   

Hopefully the ferry company does tours to Mount Snow, as they are cheaper than just the cost of gas there and back alone.

I bought a 2004 Mazda 6 leftover on June 1st, and while the gas mileage is good, it's still expensive to fill up.


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 3, 2005)

No more guesses on the highest oil price (inflation adjusted) ever? Come on, guys!


----------



## loafer89 (Aug 3, 2005)

sometime between 1939-1945??


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 3, 2005)

You'd think so, loafer89, but you'd be wrong. Funny thing is, there is no discernable reason for this particular spike, as there wasn't even much in the way of demand at the time. At least, I don't think there was.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 3, 2005)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> No more guesses on the highest oil price (inflation adjusted) ever? Come on, guys!



1763?


----------



## loafer89 (Aug 3, 2005)

1859 Titusville oil discovery?


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 3, 2005)

Ooh, loafer's getting closer!

And Leon's getting larger!


----------



## Stephen (Aug 3, 2005)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> Ooh, loafer's getting closer!
> 
> And Leon's getting larger!



OK... total weirdness... my co-workers and I were just sitting around here quoting lines from this movie.

"Looks like I picked the wrong week to quit sniffing glue."

-Stephen


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 3, 2005)

I don't know why that one popped into my head.
Personally, I'm just glad someone caught it.


----------



## loafer89 (Aug 3, 2005)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> Ooh, loafer's getting closer!
> 
> And Leon's getting larger!



The Tower, The Tower, Rapunzel, Rarpunzel  

I like the:

Honey, I want the lawn water, the dogs feed, the gate locked, and the kids in bed by 9, and get a note to the milkman, no more cheese.

I think I got that right??


----------



## loafer89 (Aug 3, 2005)

1869-peak price

Sperm Whale oil was $1500 a barrel, in todays prices in 1855   

Good thing that kerosene became available as a substitute, poor whales


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 3, 2005)

Close enough, Loafer- 1864, actually- $8.06/barrel. Makes me wonder, what did they use oil for in 1864? Greasing machinery, sure, but not much else, I'd say.


----------



## loafer89 (Aug 3, 2005)

They used oil for lighting, since the electric lamp was not invented until 1879, and nearly hunted the sperm whale to extinction by 1860.


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 3, 2005)

Ah, yes, lighting. Not sure what gas they used for gas lamps, whether natural or pulled from oil, though kerosene and the like is oil (obviously). Interesting.
I do know that synthetic quinine was produced from coal tar (accidently- the guy was trying to make blue dye), but that's beside the point, except for gin and tonics, which you should consume in moderation, and not drive after.


----------



## loafer89 (Aug 3, 2005)

I was just reading that the Sperm Whale was the principle source of candle wax and whale oil for lighting. The discovery of petroleum in Oil Creek in 1859 hastened the demise of whaling, as did the union blockade in April 1861. The south had to find alternatives to whale oil and used shale oil from coal.

Thanks for the trivia question, I should have remembered this with all the whaling museum stuff on Long Island :dunce: 

The gas lamps used coal gas.


----------



## skijay (Aug 3, 2005)

Fuel prices vary so much in my town.  I have my urban commuter that I have been driving more.  It runs on Mobil 87 the best. 

I have to use Hess or Sunoco on my other vehicle. For Hess or Sunoco I have to cross the border.

It used to be crossing the MA border would be at least .15 cheaper per gallon.  Now it is the same where I go as it is in CT.

Trivia:

How come in PQ, Canada gas prices are the same per liter at every station?  It is like there is no competition between brands.


----------



## loafer89 (Aug 3, 2005)

I toured the Pioneer Coal Mine in Pennsylvania in May of 2005. This is an Anthracite coal mine, and there is a plan to produce petroleum from the coal.

Here are some pictures, sorry but mines are on the dark side:







The piece of wood in the picture is a fossil of a tree that is about 30 million years old


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Aug 3, 2005)

The highest price for gasoline when adjusted for inflation was circa 1982. Compared to the rest of the world our gas is cheap. 

Politics DOES effect the price of crude as the price is dependent on supply and demand, present and the future. Politics can affect that.

In the early 70's during the "gas crisis" people did start buying more compact cars like Toyotas, Datsun(later changed to Nissan) and Honda. As usual the big three were caught napping. Too bad they never learned from their mistakes. 

GM has gone from the largest company in the world(Walmart now has that distinction with 1.4 million employees)to a company that cannot survive financially unless big changes are made.


----------



## SkiDog (Aug 3, 2005)

I am going to guess that eveyone here DOES know that those "specs" the manufacturer gives you regarding octane level for your car are BULL.....yeah sure you get closer to their EST MPG #'s, but man with prices the way the are now, fill it with regular. You'll only loose a mile or 2 per gallon and then give yer baby a "treat" occassionally with the good stuff.

I run my WRX on regular gas and it runs JUST FINE....

M


----------



## hammer (Aug 3, 2005)

SkiDog said:
			
		

> I am going to guess that eveyone here DOES know that those "specs" the manufacturer gives you regarding octane level for your car are BULL.....yeah sure you get closer to their EST MPG #'s, but man with prices the way the are now, fill it with regular. You'll only loose a mile or 2 per gallon and then give yer baby a "treat" occassionally with the good stuff.
> 
> I run my WRX on regular gas and it runs JUST FINE....
> 
> M


I thought that octane only mattered on high performance cars that needed it to prevent knocking.

The last time I "had" to use high octane gas was on a turbocharged engine.

Otherwise, I just go with the 87 octane stuff...


----------



## bvibert (Aug 3, 2005)

hammer said:
			
		

> I thought that octane only mattered on high performance cars that needed it to prevent knocking.
> 
> The last time I "had" to use high octane gas was on a turbocharged engine.
> 
> Otherwise, I just go with the 87 octane stuff...



High compression engines are generally recommended to use higher octane, but most modern high compression engines have knock sensors and will automatically retard the timing to prevent knocking.  So, yes, in most cases you can drive on which ever grade you want and not cause problems, you just might not get as good of a performance out of it...


----------



## skijay (Aug 3, 2005)

The MB C240 requires 93 octane.  Do you think most people who lease cars actually put the 93 in?


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 3, 2005)

I lease and use 89 octane (as recommended)- I do notice a performance difference, but as previously stated, my driving habits are not the norm


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 4, 2005)

http://online.wsj.com/public/articl...-6gMLCLIoOfpd7t41Ueb0M3Vxgr4_20060802,00.html


Very interesting bit on peak oil and what we need to do about it, and not from the peak oil "kooks". To bring it into relevance and sum up, we will eventually run out of oil, and the decline is roundly thought to start in our lifetimes. Unless we start doing something about it now, we'll get creamed- super high prices at the pumps, massive inflation due to high transportation costs, and all the electricity ski areas use to operate will drive lift tickets through the roof. More efficient gas engines is more of a delay than a fix, and in the end, rising gas prices may be an important economic incentive to find solutions.


----------



## loafer89 (Aug 4, 2005)

I had posted about the peak of oil a few months ago. The front cover of the August National Geographic has an article about the future of the energy world after oil.

The article states that development work is underway to produce very thin and efficent solar cells that could be "painted" on surfaces such as roof tops.

The energy needs of the entire United States could be meet with solar panels covering the area the size of the state of Vermont-provided it is sunny  

The other main problem is how to store the extra energy that is produced when it is required on non sunny days.

The solar energy could be used to catalyst hydrogen for use in cars/trucks. I did not realize how energy consuming the production of hydrogen is, it is much more (energy) wastefull right now than just using oil alone.


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 4, 2005)

Same problem with hydrogen as with ethanol- it's a net energy loss. I think someone should develop a solar cell that is transparent, to be used in office windows. Imagine a solar panel the size of the Sears Tower- it'd power itself all day, which is when it needs the most, anyway.


----------



## smitty77 (Aug 4, 2005)

ski_resort_observer said:
			
		

> GM has gone from the largest company in the world(Walmart now has that distinction with 1.4 million employees)to a company that cannot survive financially unless big changes are made.


GM is always 3 steps behind every other auto maker in the world.  They put out cars with styling from two years ago.  Their reliabilty sucks hard (see below).  They made the smart move to kill off the rear-drive passenger cars just as they were coming back into vogue with the advent of traction control.  Gee, I wonder why they're having trouble staying afloat.  When they do come up with something promising, they still find a way to eff-it-up.  The SSR would be a bad*ss ride if they got rid of the wheezer v-6 for a v-8 and dropped the sticker price by a third.  The GTO would have been a nice idea if it didn't look like a Cavlier dressed in untra conservative business attire.  Back when I owned a Saturn, I couldn't wait for the release of the Saturn Vue.  When it finally came out, I was like "You're kidding.  This is what us loyal Saturn owners were waiting for?"  Same with the new Ion.  GM had a good thing going in Saturn - Loyal followers, cheap vehicles, decent reliability (in the early years).  GM then killed Saturn by trying to make it more like the other failing divisions.

My father-in-law owned a Saturn from the early years (1992), and it was indestuctible.  He commuted daily to boston and put 200k+ on that car.  His biggest repair was brakes.  My wife bought her first Saturn in 1996 and had oil consumption issues.  We got a good trade in figure, so we bought another Saturn in 1999.  The exhaust pipes rotted out at 18,000 miles!  The car wasn't a year old.  Sure it was covered under warranty, but it didn't make me feel any better about long-term reliability.  I dumped that car in 2002 and bought a Chrysler.

I also owned a Chevy S10 in which the radiator and U-joints went at 40,000, and the valve cover and ball joints were shot at 60,000.  Piece of junk.  GM finally got smart and "partnered" with Honda to put Honda V-6 powerplants in some vehicles (I think the Vue is one of them).  And yet they wonder why they can't give cars away.

Needless to say, I doubt I'll ever buy another GM vehicle.


----------



## loafer89 (Aug 4, 2005)

I just paid $2.57 for regular and it cost $38.05 to fill up with 1/4 tank left :angry:  :evil:  :x 

Skiing will be seriously curtailed if the prices go higher than this


----------



## hammer (Aug 4, 2005)

smitty77 said:
			
		

> I dumped that car in 2002 and bought a Chrysler.


Was the Chrysler any better?  My only experience with a Chrysler was a car I bought back in 1987 -- nothing but a bunch of trouble.

FWIW, every US brand vehicle I've had has been nothing but trouble, and every Japanese brand vehicle I've had has been reliable.

I'd like to "buy American" whenever I can, but unfortunately I won't be doing that with cars anytime soon...


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 4, 2005)

Only good thing I've seen from GM Lately- they're working with Honda and BMW to standardize parts (nozzles, lines, etc) for fuel-cell cars, so you can refill hydrogen with a standard pump. Good to know they'r eat least looking that far ahead, for once. Of course, GM will spend the money on research, Honda will make it reliable, and BMW will make it classy, then Honda and BMW will sell cars, and GM won't.


----------



## loafer89 (Aug 4, 2005)

I bought my first foreign brand car ever when I bought my Mazda 6, but the car is made in Michigan   so I feel somewhat better to help the auto workers than with a pure foreign made car.


----------



## smitty77 (Aug 4, 2005)

hammer said:
			
		

> smitty77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, my dad had a 1987 caravan that was always giving us fits.  They've improved since then.  I bought a PT Cruiser and have loved it ever since I got it new 3 years ago.  Knock on wood, not a problem to report other than condensation dripping in the passenger foot-well from the AC on really humid days.  My in-laws have the same issue with their Caravan (also a 2002) so I think something is wrong in the design.  Other than that, great car with decent options for under $20,000.  I like all of the room inside for what is basically a Neon chassis.

Smitty


----------



## skijay (Aug 4, 2005)

1. The VUE is the only GM product that has the 3.5l Honda V6  (model years 04+)

2. The VUE was as expected in my terms as "functional".  It is what I expected for a sub $20k polymer product.  Mine has been reliable.  The quirky item is the CVT tranny.

3.  I was going to get an 05 VUE leftover, but the only item located was the V6.  More motor than I need.  My attraction to Saturns is the polymer.  Without it, it is just another GM product   

As soon as Saturns become dentable (no more polymer like the Relay and upcoming Aura) I will buy another make.

edit:  The only US built engine for the VUE is the Ecotec (based on SAAB's 2.0).  The CVT tranny is made in Hungary.  The 3.0 V6 used for the 02 and 03 VUE was a SAAB design built in England mated to a Japanese 5 speed automatic. I believe the Caddy Catera used a derivative of the 3.0 motor and the Saab 9-5 did also.


----------



## smitty77 (Aug 4, 2005)

skijay said:
			
		

> 1. The VUE is the only GM product that has the 3.5l Honda V6


I thought I read in Car and Drivel that they were also thinking of putting it into other models (minivans perhaps?)  Guess that rumor was false, or it just hasn't happened yet.

I can't figure out why they would get rid of the polymer panels.  Is the mass public really demanding (marginally) better fit/finish with steel versus the dent resistance of plastic?


----------



## tree_skier (Aug 4, 2005)

smitty77 said:
			
		

> I can't figure out why they would get rid of the polymer panels.  Is the mass public really demanding (marginally) better fit/finish with steel versus the dent resistance of plastic?



The issue is cost.  It cost a significant amount more for the plastic then steel body panels.  Consumers mostly love the plastic, I had a fiero and was hit in the middle of my hood by a potato bouncing down the road at 60 mph.  There was potato everywhere and not a mark on the car.  Yes it was in Northern Maine.


----------



## SkiDog (Aug 4, 2005)

skijay said:
			
		

> The MB C240 requires 93 octane.  Do you think most people who lease cars actually put the 93 in?



I have an "issue" with the word "requires" what will the car stop working? Naaaaaaa....like mentioned you might notice a slight performance drop with the lower grades, but all I notice is maybe a mile or 2 less per gallon, nothing else. Like I mentioned..I give her a "treat" about every third fil up.

Yes its a lease...no I don't beat it....but with these prices i'll be darned if I am going to put the super in....



M


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 4, 2005)

> Back when I owned a Saturn, I couldn't wait for the release of the Saturn Vue. When it finally came out, I was like "You're kidding. This is what us loyal Saturn owners were waiting for?" Same with the new Ion. GM had a good thing going in Saturn - Loyal followers, cheap vehicles, decent reliability (in the early years). GM then killed Saturn by trying to make it more like the other failing divisions.


don't get me started on saturn!  :lol: okay, too late...

apparently, the new saturns will no longer have the decent resistant plastic all saturn lovers, well, love, but rather they are going to make saturns like all other GM cars.  wonderful!  there is also a mini-van that is an all but exact carbon copy of another GM mini-van (GM loves having nearly identical cars in different devisions with different names :roll: ).  there was the SUV thing, fine, whatever.  but now there's a convertable, that looks like crap besides, that really had no place in the previous saturn line up.

the reason saturn did okay was because of a die hard loyal following.  my parents bought two saturns, i bought two, my brother has one, etc.  my last saturn went till 204k miles, my current one has only had brake repair in over two years.  mint!  i don't know if i'll buy another one though.  maybe fish around for a nice 94 model with low milage when someone's granny dies.  let's hear it for junk bond status!

/rant

sometimes, our economy does too much to bail out failing businesses.  scrape them off the sidewalk and throw them away that way we can have some progressive new ideas.


----------



## hammer (Aug 4, 2005)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> sometimes, our economy does too much to bail out failing businesses.  scrape them off the sidewalk and throw them away that way we can have some progressive new ideas.


I'd respond, but I think that the thread would turn political, and I don't want to be responsible for that...  :-?


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 4, 2005)

economics is different than politics  we should not be affraid of pushing topics further.  the mods will pipe in if things get carried into questionable territory.  i don't like the fact that people feel they can not say what they want to say without fear of having a locked topic.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 5, 2005)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> sometimes, our economy does too much to bail out failing businesses.  scrape them off the sidewalk and throw them away that way we can have some progressive new ideas.




thought this wasn't a 'political' arguement, but with such a view, St. J is sure to sprout up a Walmart very soon.  

'Progressive' economical views (in such context) clearly do nothing more than create more sidewalks and drive up pharmacies in this nation.  

I maybe misreading you being fecicious here, but last I checked - Politics = Economy

*Mods, let me know if I'm overstepping my bounds here, if so I'll pipe down as honestely, all I really want to do is ski*

Post Scriptum: I have a 95 Ford Explore for sale as I'm moving towards a greener life - sorry its not a GM product with dent proof doors, but it will get ya to the hill


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 8, 2005)

Aargh... I can understand market pressures, but I hate it when political considerations are the driver:

Crude futures climb above $63 to a new record By Myra P. Saefong
SAN FRANCISCO (MarketWatch) -- September crude climbed $1.19 to $63.50 a barrel in New York, touching new record after the U.S. said diplomatic missions in Saudi Arabia will be closed for at least two days because of possible threats against American buildings. The gains in oil are *"tied to a 'heightened state of alert' as opposed to an actual supply shortage,"* said Tim Evans, a senior analyst at IFR Markets. "This gives the markets an opportunity to blast to new highs in the near term, although the ongoing flow of ample production means that a major downside risk for this market remains," he said in a note to clients.


----------



## loafer89 (Sep 1, 2005)

I just tried to fill up our company van and most of the station's around here are out of regular gas. The ones that do have a supply are charging $3.29-$3.99.

I filled up my car this morning at Hess for $2.99 a gallon, they are now charging 3.09 but are out of regular.

I wonder if there will be a temporary shortage this weekend. I plan to go up to the Catskills with two full 5 gallon gas cans just in case.


----------



## skibum1321 (Sep 1, 2005)

That's just ridiculous. I paid $3.06 yesterday. If these prices don't start to go down soon, my trips to VT are going to be cut down.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 1, 2005)

Crap, I'm surprised to hear everyone is running out of gas so quickly.  I think people panicked and started filling up everything they could... :roll:  I may be staying home this weekend afterall...


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Sep 1, 2005)

skibum1321 said:
			
		

> If these prices don't start to go down soon, my trips to VT are going to be cut down.



That could be a big problem for the ski industry. I think someone on another thread wrote yesterday that it would cut down on crowds and that it would be a good thing. Less skiers/riders obviously means less revenue for the mountains and that problem will trickle down to all of us. Less snowmaking, trail & equipment maintenance, future expansion put on hold, people in the ski community going out of business or laid off and on and on and on.   :angry:


----------



## dmc (Sep 1, 2005)

highpeaksdrifter said:
			
		

> skibum1321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



At Hunter - we're wondering if we'll see MORE skier visits..  Due to people not wanting to go to VT as much...

I guess time will tell...


----------



## JimG. (Sep 1, 2005)

dmc said:
			
		

> At Hunter - we're wondering if we'll see MORE skier visits..  Due to people not wanting to go to VT as much...
> 
> I guess time will tell...



Hunter sucks! Lousy NYC vibe; people are rude and steal your equipment all the time. 

Go to VT, don't ski at Hunter.

 :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## skijay (Sep 1, 2005)

I see all of this talk about gas, how about home heating oil?  I bought mine around 8/15 for $2.24.

I have not heard or seen prices, are they affected as well????


----------



## skijay (Sep 1, 2005)

loafer...Are you serious about the gas cans?


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 1, 2005)

Skijay- October heating oil closed today up 5.9% at $2.1985. I think you got a good deal. Be glad.
Word is it'll keep climbing, along with natural gas (up 2.5% today). There's talk of possible gas rationing for the short term, as well. If you've got some cans and plan to drive a lot, might not be a bad idea to stock 10 gallons or so. I know you shouldn't, but if there's a shortage, better to be prepared.

Reminds me of a quote from somewhere-
"What if everyone thought that way?"
"Then I'd be a damned fool to think any other way."


----------



## Brettski (Sep 1, 2005)

Not to get everyone pissed at me, BUT

I walk three house to nearest corner

Wait for the Free 8:06 Town shuttle, which takes me to the train

I buy my $40.00 Monthly Trains Pass (Just once a month)

Read 1 (If I'm lucky) Sports Page Article

Get Off in beautiful downtown Newar

Walk 1/2 Block to the Free Company Shuttle

And Reverse the whole thing in the evening.

To be fair, I could walk to the train and to the office.

But walking through Newar at Night when the winter comes isn't really too good of an idea.  And walking off is 1 mile...but it's straight up hill, all the way and in both directons.

I was doing it for a while...very good exercise...I should start before daylight savings time ends.

I must say thank you to Chrysler for building such crap, that even after the rebuilt the tranny...at 69,000....Thanks god for 7/70...I broke again in 10,000...hey, you guys were suppose to fix this thing...sorry you're past the warranty

That was 5+ years ago....


----------



## skibum1321 (Sep 1, 2005)

But at least we don't live in NJ  8)


----------



## JimG. (Sep 1, 2005)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> Skijay- October heating oil closed today up 5.9% at $2.1985. I think you got a good deal. Be glad.
> Word is it'll keep climbing, along with natural gas (up 2.5% today). There's talk of possible gas rationing for the short term, as well. If you've got some cans and plan to drive a lot, might not be a bad idea to stock 10 gallons or so. I know you shouldn't, but if there's a shortage, better to be prepared.
> 
> Reminds me of a quote from somewhere-
> ...



I called today...my heating oil company didn't have any prices yesterday, and the price for today only was a lock at $2.799; I know these folks pretty well and they aren't price gougers. My rep suggested that I wait another week; she feels the dust will settle and once the strategic reserve is tapped, prices will come down a bit.

Who the F knows?


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 1, 2005)

Word of caution- the SPR is only useful if the refineries are working (it's all/mostly crude). US refineries were running at 97% before Katrina, and now about 25% are closed. Four of them for possibly a long time. 
If you've got the cash to do it, you might want to pick up at least part of an order at today's price.


----------



## loafer89 (Sep 1, 2005)

The gas cans were a precaution against running out of fuel, but my wife can make the trip up to Phonecia and back on one tank, but barely.

I really do not want to gas up right on I-87 as the rest area prices were insane last month already. Seeing as how most gas stations in my area are out of regular gas, having 10 gallons in reserve at a $2.99 price sounded like a good idea.

We are nearly out of fuel heating oil and we just came off of a locked in rate of 1.29 a gallon in April (fantasy land prices now) We called our dealer and they want to lock in a 2.65, but that seems high. We plan to ride shotgun and pay COD on a monthly basis.

We plan to use our fireplace ALOT, and I have 2 cords of seasoned wood ready for this year.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Sep 1, 2005)

I locked into a yearly deal last June for $1.79 for heating oil. The deal looks better and better. Got gas at BJ's about an hour ago at $2.88.


----------



## noski (Sep 1, 2005)

ski_resort_observer said:
			
		

> I locked into a yearly deal last June for $1.79 for heating oil. The deal looks better and better. Got gas at BJ's about an hour ago at $2.88.


I wonder how much it went up since you got gas. $3.05 for regular at the Valero, 3.07 at ICS- and beleive it or not $2.89 at Duxbury Country Store... Who'd a guessed they would be the lowest.


----------



## noski (Sep 1, 2005)

highpeaksdrifter said:
			
		

> skibum1321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am going to start floating the balloon of actively marketing to the extended weekend- don't just come for the weekend, make it worth the round trip. SRO:What do you think about local inns buying gas coupons for local gas station they can package with rooms & lift? Like $10?


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 1, 2005)

We have gas heat and a fireplace. Gonna be using teh fireplace a lot this year- even more than last. Where's a good place to get wood? A 1/2 cord (a rick?) was something like $200 delivered last year. A little pricy, I think.


----------



## loafer89 (Sep 1, 2005)

I got 1/2 cord delivered last fall for $75.00. We have alot of development going on in my part of Suffolk so alot of trees are being cut down. Most of the wood is oak, which is difficult to start a fire with, but burns for quite a while.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Sep 1, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> Most of the wood is oak, which is difficult to start a fire with, but burns for quite a while.



People out west would kill for hardwood firewood.

Noski - I think it's alittle early to throw out the lifeboats  :lol: 

If you compare the cost from the NYC area and the Boston area using 1.75/gal vs 3.00/gal and your car/suv gets 20 mpg your talking 40 bucks and 30 bucks more for the roundtrip drive. It will have some effect but certainly not a devastating one for multi night stays. 

Gas coupons might be worth a try. I am sure businesses will try something along that line.  Car dealers have been doing it for years.

As with the gas crisis of the early 70's people will adapt and there will be positive effects. I think the MRV has been missing the boat, or should I say train for years. 

The Bush had for years in the brochure train packages listed but never got anything set up. The problem is that the Vermonter takes 9 hours from NYC to Watewrbury. The Ethan Allen which only takes 5 hours unfortunately goes to Rutland. Maybe provide transpotation from Rutland. 

I always felt it was worth talking to Amtrak about maybe a special Friday night ski train, maybe get some other ski resorts like Stowe and Bolton to join together with the Bush to give it a try. Sounds crazy but always thought it would be worth checking out. I know there alot of people in NYC that do not drive. Now there alot of people in NYC that might not want to drive.


----------



## Frodo (Sep 1, 2005)

Hmmm.... I have a feeling that we will be seeing an influx of hitch-hikers in the near future...


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 2, 2005)

cheapest I saw here today was $2.99.  Most places are charging $3.15.

The sad thing?  I'm trying to sell an SUV, which in the current state of emergency is obviously not in high demand.


----------



## skijay (Sep 2, 2005)

I noticed that a lot of used car dealerships seem to have many SUV's and trucks on their lots.  Most are all 2001 and newer.  This was *last* week before Katrina struck.  

I think these used SUVs and trucks were a result of all of the new car incentives this summer.


----------



## ChileMass (Sep 2, 2005)

Yesterday in Northboro, MA prices for regular unleaded increased from $2.89 to $3.21/gallon at 2 out of 3 downtown gas stations.  Amazingly enough, the Mobil was cheaper at $2.99.  

My wife tried to fill up our minivan at the Mobil and when the meter got to $50, it shut off and wouldn't sell her any more.  Rationing already?  

Saw online yesterday that there are 20 oil rigs blown out of commission in the Gulf of Mexico due to the hurricane. A pal of mine is an oil trader in NYC and says gas will go to $4/gallon in the next month.   

Today all 3 local gas stations are at $3.17 per gallon for regular unleaded.  This is nuts!!


----------



## skijay (Sep 2, 2005)

ChileMass....If you paid with a credit card / debit card you may have a per fuel station fill up limit of $50.  

I found this out with my AMEX car. 

Tim


----------



## JimG. (Sep 2, 2005)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> Word of caution- the SPR is only useful if the refineries are working (it's all/mostly crude). US refineries were running at 97% before Katrina, and now about 25% are closed. Four of them for possibly a long time.
> If you've got the cash to do it, you might want to pick up at least part of an order at today's price.



I'll take my chances; I agree with her assessment that the dust will settle and prices will come down a little. This is the panic stage and frankly, nobody yet knows what we're dealing with. I've heard some of those refineries could be back up to 50% capacity as early as this weekend. Who knows?

My ace in the hole is our gas fireplace...we'll be using that alot more this winter.


----------



## Brettski (Sep 2, 2005)

From what I understand, natural gas is worse off than oil


----------



## JimG. (Sep 2, 2005)

My fireplace is propane; I'm sure those prices will go up too though.


----------



## ChileMass (Sep 2, 2005)

A quick price check on my trip downtown just now - 

Mobil is still cheapest at $3.19

CITGO is $3.21

*The Texaco down the street is $3.69 (!!!) *and is understandably deserted while the others are busy.  Is this just a blatant attempt to cash in on the growing concern?


----------



## bvibert (Sep 2, 2005)

ChileMass said:
			
		

> *The Texaco down the street is $3.69 (!!!) *and is understandably deserted while the others are busy.  Is this just a blatant attempt to cash in on the growing concern?



Maybe they figure the other stations will run out of gas and then they'll be able to rake in the money... :roll:

Sounds like crap to me...


----------



## JimG. (Sep 2, 2005)

bvibert said:
			
		

> ChileMass said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This isn't gonna be like the gas shortages in the 70's when everyone lined up at any gas station for their ration. I've noticed that stations who inflate price too much are deserted, while those with better prices are packed.

Right now, they're cutting each other's throats. If they try to work together to set prices too high, it's gonna get UGLY. Folks are not in any mood for this kind of profiteering.


----------



## skijay (Sep 2, 2005)

CT Transit busses driving on I-91 in the diamond lane (HOV) rarely doing 65mph, the speed limit. 

It sucks getting stuck behind one while in the HOV lane.  I have noticed their new speed of 50mph!  I got stuck going into Hartford and leaving Hartford and did 50 mph the entire length of the HOV lane.

It must be the rise in diesel and a way to save on it by driving at 50mph.  If I remember correctly it is $2.95 each way from Windsor Locks to Hartford on the bus.  

At this time my little car pool is much, much cheaper!


----------



## ALLSKIING (Sep 3, 2005)

I just filled up my big work van ford E-350 $130  Time to raise my prices.


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 3, 2005)

Full service at Stadium gas in Allston was 2.89. In Natick on the corner of Speen/Rt 30, it was $3.35 to $3.89


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 3, 2005)

resist urge for political diatribe  :evil:  :flame:  :uzi:  :angry:


----------



## Zand (Sep 3, 2005)

$3.27 at the mobil station down the street.


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 4, 2005)

> I've noticed that stations who inflate price too much are deserted, while those with better prices are packed.


good call.  cumbies went up to $3.61 the other day.  normally the cheapest gas in town and the busiest gas station, no one was there during the 4-5 hour after work when they are normally packed.  other stations in town leveled off around $3.20ish or so.  now cumbies is back down to a much more reasonable $3.40ish.

wonder if some gas companies are getting hit harder than others depending on where they get their oil from?  for example, a company that is completely not effected by the devistation of katrina might be able to keep prices closer to the normal prices based on a gallon of crude?

government official are calling it unfair price gouging in places across the country.  it's a lame knee jerk reaction to make them look good to their constituencies.  lame lame lame.  i trust in the rules of economics to control pricing.  as pointed out above, people will not shop at places where gas prices are artificially inflated too high.  those places will loose money or adjust.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Sep 4, 2005)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> government official are calling it unfair price gouging in places across the country.  it's a lame knee jerk reaction to make them look good to their constituencies.  lame lame lame.  i trust in the rules of economics to control pricing.  as pointed out above, people will not shop at places where gas prices are artificially inflated too high.  those places will loose money or adjust.



I have to respectfully disagree. I think there is some gouging going on and government should look into it. This tragedy has given the unscrupulous an opportunity to take advantage.


----------



## ChileMass (Sep 6, 2005)

Spent the long weekend in Albany, Saratoga and Lake George, and despite gas prices in NY State that were around $3.45 for regular, the Northway was packed, Lake George Village was jamming (the boat traffic was awful) and the horse track in Saratoga was overflowing.  

For now, it seems like people are just sucking it up and paying what it takes to get away.....


----------



## skijay (Sep 6, 2005)

It was $1.39 a liter in the Magog / Orford area on Sunday.  For the cost of a full day Stratton lift ticket, I made it from my house in CT to Newport, VT to tank up and drive around the area, into Canada and then back home to tank up.  I put on close to 600 miles this weekend.


----------



## smitty77 (Sep 7, 2005)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> good call.  cumbies went up to $3.61 the other day.  normally the cheapest gas in town and the busiest gas station, no one was there during the 4-5 hour after work when they are normally packed.  other stations in town leveled off around $3.20ish or so.  now cumbies is back down to a much more reasonable $3.40ish.


It seems to hold true for all of the Cumbies I've seen.  I think it has to do with where the bulk of their oil enters the US.  Cumbies sells Gulf, and logic would tell me most of their operations as far as import and refineries are located in the Gulf of Mexico region.  Same with Texaco.  I also think the size of the oil company plays a big part.  Places like Shell and Mobil sell a much larger volume of product per day and likely make a larger profit per gallon, so they are able to adjust their prices in smaller increments.  When the volume and profit margins are small, companies such as Gulf have to react with large increases until the market becomes more stable so that their arses are sufficiently covered.

Then again I could be all wet and it really is just good ol' fashioned comsumer rip-off.


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 9, 2005)

Possibly some good news...

http://www.marketwatch.com/news/sto...32A-4C2B-A3DA-5721813FB3AF}&siteid=mktw&dist=


----------



## Brettski (Sep 9, 2005)

Just a few Suburbans for sale


----------



## skijay (Sep 9, 2005)

*One* reason why you see a lot of these older SUVs & trucks being sold is that they are being replaced (traded in) for the same make, just newer with more options.  With all of the incentives out there people "upgraded".

A lot of these end up on new car dealer lots or sent to the auction to resurface on used car lots.


----------



## Brettski (Sep 9, 2005)

Dude, 

did you open the link?

There are 36 pages of 'burbans for sale within 100 miles of me...it's sorted from lowest price to highest.

These are all used vehicles as well....


----------



## skijay (Sep 9, 2005)

I did open your link.  I was only giving *one* reason and not the *sole* reason why we see so many of these popping up. Looking for a Toyota Corolla?


Click


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 9, 2005)

Had a meeting with some venture capital guys yesterday, said they'd been working on a deal to buy out a supplier of aftermarket parts for SUV's.

They're reconsidering that investment.


----------



## Greg (Sep 9, 2005)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> Had a meeting with some venture capital guys yesterday, said they'd been working on a deal to buy out a supplier of aftermarket parts for SUV's.
> 
> They're reconsidering that investment.


Send them AZ's way instead...


----------



## shannon_dickson2001 (Sep 14, 2005)

I just bought a new car, and I get 34 mpg and I bought the car based off of the mpg.  I wonder if the price will go down, here its at 3.09 and sustaning for the most part, but some places are at 3.27.  Over in Europe I understand they pay like 5.00 a gallon, and have for some while.  I dont think we can do much about it except, once again bend over and bite the stick.


----------



## cbcbd (Sep 14, 2005)

I was in Switzerland last week and payed $5.20/gallon for gas - I spent over $60 to fill up the tank in my VW Polo (like Golf). We have it easy over here...

A co-worker of mine just traded in his Xterra for an RSX for the better gas mileage - I was really happy to see that and I hope more Americans start doing the same.

It was so rare to see an SUV or truck in Switzerland, it was nice.


----------



## Vortex (Sep 15, 2005)

I paid 2.99 on tuesday.  The Place across the street here in Boston is 2.95 today.  Coming down a bit.  I paid 3.08 on Sat.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Sep 15, 2005)

2.89 per gallon was pretty prevelent around these parts.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 15, 2005)

We're down to $3.04 this morning, it actually dropped quite a bit pretty quick.  I was $3.08 yesterday and I think $3.19 the week before...


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 15, 2005)

$2.80-$2.90 is the range it _should_ be, considering market prices on oil and supply issues- especially considering the glut of gas coming in from Europe. However, once the EPA re-instates the rules that bar Euro gas, that supply will dry up, pushing prices back to $3-$3.10. Many palces are taking profits off the glut, so they can "avoid raising prices again in a month".
Amazingly, gas prices _still_ haven't had an effect on pricing or inflation. Unbelievable.


----------



## JimG. (Sep 15, 2005)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> Amazingly, gas prices _still_ haven't had an effect on pricing or inflation. Unbelievable.



Or apparently the stock market.


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 15, 2005)

I think teh stock market will react unpleasantly when Q3 numbers start coming out- margins are going to be low for manufacturing and distribution companies, since they're still absorbing most of the increased costs from energy, and not passing it on. Not sure what the conventional wisdom is, but I'll be a bit surprised if the Fed raises rates again.


----------



## Stephen (Sep 15, 2005)

I heard on Wall St. Journal report on the radio this morning that gas consumption has DROPPED 4% since Katrina hit. People are fighting back without a doubt.

-Stephen


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 15, 2005)

Good to see a drop. I wonder where that 4% is coming from- consumer use, or businesses?


----------



## JimG. (Sep 15, 2005)

Stephen said:
			
		

> I heard on Wall St. Journal report on the radio this morning that gas consumption has DROPPED 4% since Katrina hit. People are fighting back without a doubt.
> 
> -Stephen



That is encouraging to see.


----------



## JimG. (Sep 15, 2005)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> Good to see a drop. I wonder where that 4% is coming from- consumer use, or businesses?



I'll bet on consumers. Businesses like UPS are too busy rubbing their greedy hands together and increasing fuel surcharges on shipments to 20% so they can profit from the misery to decrease fuel consumption.

This could be a landmark consumer situation. I certainly won't do as much aimless driving as in the past. And since I can't eliminate driving to work or skiing or soccer games for the kids, I'll recoup the money by spending less at restaurants, hotels, and most importantly at Christmas. Yes, I can hear the retail marketers yelling "what a scrooge", but my family understands and supports this. And they have also agreed to wear sweaters indoors this winter to decrease heating oil consumption. Our overall expenses will stay the same.

Time to make other businesses bear the pain of these price increases.


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 15, 2005)

I hear ya, Jim- and agree. The only companies making money on high gas, though,a re the oil companies. Sure, some people are adding a fuel surcharge, but the fact they haven't until now means they've been absorbing the cost with lower profits- the fact the CPI barely moved shows that prices haven't increased anything like they should have. I'd say businesses are finding ways to use less fuel, and that's teh biggest source of the drop- plus the couple of million people who aren't driving in LA, AL, and MS.


----------



## JimG. (Sep 15, 2005)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> I hear ya, Jim- and agree. The only companies making money on high gas, though,a re the oil companies. Sure, some people are adding a fuel surcharge, but the fact they haven't until now means they've been absorbing the cost with lower profits...



I know, but I'm choosing to look at this as businesses versus consumers. Doesn't matter to me if a retailer gets hurt because gas prices are high. Perhaps simplistic, but it works for me on a personal economic level.

And don't fool yourself about businesses raising prices...nobody is absorbing anything other than money from the consumer's pocket. UPS is particularly heinous in this respect and increased their fuel surcharge to 20% mere days after Katrina.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Sep 15, 2005)

A barrel of crude dropped another .49 today or at least  for the moment. 

I too thought about all those folks in the Katrina area not driving but probably gets offset by all the folks driving down there to help. 

The supply line that was disrupted by the hurricane is getting back on line. People are driving less. All good news as compared to when Katrina hit. The price at the pump should continue to drop. The sales of hybrid cars is way up. 

The bad news is that the high price of fuel is starting to take it's toll as Delta and Northwest just filed for bankruptcy. As so it goes....


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 15, 2005)

They're saying that 50% of seats on domestic flights will be on a bankrupt carrier. That's scary.


----------



## skijay (Sep 15, 2005)

I am flying out in November on one  of those airlines.


----------



## JimG. (Sep 15, 2005)

skijay said:
			
		

> I am flying out in November on one  of those airlines.



I'm flying on NW next week and Delta in October.

Good thing I'm already convinced that most airlines are crap anyway.


----------



## Stephen (Sep 15, 2005)

I'm SOOOO glad I've got an AmEx Delta Skymiles card.


----------



## MtnMagic (Sep 15, 2005)

In Lancaster, the price is $2.99.  In Gorham it's $2.95. I haven't been in Littleton for a few days but I suspect the prices should be $2.89 or even a bit less.


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 15, 2005)

2.899 in StJ!!!  i suspect the gas companies have been really hurting these past two weeks.  the prices are dropping almost as fast as they went up.  it was 2.999 when i went to work this morning and 3.099 just two days ago.


----------



## shannon_dickson2001 (Sep 15, 2005)

*I think that it is nice to see the usage drop.  I Honestly think if there were any way to get to work, in my area with out using my car I would.  The STARS say that everyone should get one of those Hybrids, but not only are they expensive, they have a long waiting list.  So they are great, for the Stars. It would be nice to just have some kind of way to fight back against the ridiculous price.* :angry:


----------



## cbcbd (Sep 16, 2005)

Wow, you guys all have some good gas prices. The going rate around here is $3.40s


----------



## bvibert (Sep 16, 2005)

cbcbd said:
			
		

> Wow, you guys all have some good gas prices. The going rate around here is $3.40s



Wow it was down to $2.99 at Cumbies in Litchfield, CT this morning.  Of course all their pumps were "Out of Order" for some reason... :roll:


----------



## tjd (Sep 16, 2005)

*Finally returning to insane levels*

$2.959 in Danbury (Global on Rt 6 on the Bethel border) a few min ago.  Of course, my car won't take 87 so I had to pay 3.159 for 93 octane.  A lot better than the Sunoco I passed this AM still looking for 3.199 for 87 octane - but those were westchester prices.

And I too enjoy getting miles for my gas purchases   

As for policy, do not take off the gas taxes - leave them on.  Why encourage consumption ?   The age of cheap oil is over.  Time to invest in alternative energy...The next 25 years will see energy crisis after energy crisis.


----------



## Vortex (Sep 16, 2005)

Just paid at 2.30pm  $2.85 in bost.   I was amazed how happy I was.  Just crazy.


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 16, 2005)

$2.79 now in StJ and dropping like a rock!  that is an average decrease of nearly 10 cents per day since monday!


----------



## BeanoNYC (Sep 17, 2005)

We're down to $3.09 out here.


----------



## shannon_dickson2001 (Sep 17, 2005)

At Sams today the price was 2.69 so it has increased by almost a dollar and then droped 60 cents in the last few weeks.  Man this gas is ridiculous!


----------



## JimG. (Sep 20, 2005)

So, after Katrina hit I got motivated to look into locking a rate for winter fuel oil. The day after the hit, my oil company wasn't even quoting prices, then it was $2.799 for a lock on a fixed rate. 

That number crept down steadily until it hit $2.449 last Friday. My rep had been good about calling me every day with a quote, so I told her I thought the rate had gone as low as it would and I told her to send me the contract to lock at $2.449. Cap contracts were still high with the cap at $2.999 and I felt that they were hedging bets, that I needed to lock in now.

Good thing I got that contract. With Rita lurking, my fuel oil company was again not quoting fixed rates yesterday and my rep forsees fixed rates over $3 if Rita continues its' current track.


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 20, 2005)

Good call, JimG. I'd agree with your rep's assesment.
When you lock in, do you pay up front, or on delivery?


----------



## Stephen (Sep 20, 2005)

I locked at 2.40 the week Katrina hit. If I had locked back in August, I would have gotten 2.09.

-Stephen


----------



## JimG. (Sep 20, 2005)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> Good call, JimG. I'd agree with your rep's assesment.
> When you lock in, do you pay up front, or on delivery?



On delivery.


----------



## Greg (Sep 20, 2005)

Our new home has propane and we were able to lock in at a $1.69 cap back in July. :beer:


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 20, 2005)

On delivery's good for you, JimG, not so good for the fuel company. Not really in their best interest to advise a lock now, really, unless you paid up front (a dollar today's worth more than a dollar tomorrow, and all that). I'd say hold on to that rep for all she's worth.


----------



## JimG. (Sep 20, 2005)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> On delivery's good for you, JimG, not so good for the fuel company. Not really in their best interest to advise a lock now, really, unless you paid up front (a dollar today's worth more than a dollar tomorrow, and all that). I'd say hold on to that rep for all she's worth.



My fuel oil company has been very good for us...I use them for my burner service and have a PM contract with them. They are very responsive and have always performed good quality work.


----------



## smitty77 (Sep 20, 2005)

Stephen said:
			
		

> I locked at 2.40 the week Katrina hit. If I had locked back in August, I would have gotten 2.09.
> 
> -Stephen


That's what I loked in at.  Bought 500 gallons up front and I'm really glad I did.  Oil shot up $4.37 / barrel yesterday on fears of more supply disruptions from Rita.  Open them wallets.....


----------



## Stephen (Sep 20, 2005)

smitty77 said:
			
		

> That's what I loked in at.  Bought 500 gallons up front and I'm really glad I did.  Oil shot up $4.37 / barrel yesterday on fears of more supply disruptions from Rita.  Open them wallets.....



I bought 1100 gallons. I cover the heat for both sides of the duplex (on my future list of improvements to take care of...).

I'd guess that my $6,100 driveway would cost near $10,000 to install now.

-Stephen


----------



## Greg (Sep 21, 2005)

I'm having an oil change done today at the "franchise" I get most of my work done. The guys there have been pretty fair to me for the most part. Today a guy from there calls and indicates his recommendations include a "fuel system service". According to him, this is recommended every 30,000 miles and will greatly increase my gas mileage (funny...first I've heard of this service and I've been having work done there for years). The guys states, "with gas prices as high as they are you really want to get this done as this service will result in much better gas mileage". It sounds like not much more than a fuel additive being dumped into the tank - all for a bargain price of $89! Nice try... :roll: I told him "no, thanks".


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 21, 2005)

Can't blame a guy for trying. I wonder how many more of those "treatments" they sell using the gas prices line?


----------



## loafer89 (Sep 22, 2005)

I just bought 250 gallons of heating oil at $2.24 a gallon COD. We are going to stay at a COD basis this winter and take what we get as my fuel oil company wants $2.70 for a lock in rate.

I am thinking that we are going to have a warm fall, so hopefully the oil will last to December 1st


----------



## loafer89 (Oct 17, 2005)

I sure liked paying for gas at these prices compared to what I pay at home:








The further that we drove into Pennsylvania, the cheaper the gas prices. This is the station in Jim Thorpe.


----------

